# SLC resorts



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

What are the best resorts around SLC? We wanna do a little park, but that is not what we are going there for.
Thanks


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

When are you going there? If it's soon I think the only resort that is going to be open is Snowbird, so by default it would be your best one. 

Brighton, Solitude, Snowbird, Snobasin, Powder Mountain, are all worth a visit.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

next year must start planning on where to stay and everything to try to get the best deal, Hopefully.


----------



## fletcherhead (Dec 4, 2008)

i would deffinantly go to solitude. It isnt crowded and had lots of different terrain you can ride


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

i can break this down pretty fast ... if your into apres and high livin life style take a loan and go to one of the two park city resorts ( parkcity or the canyons )

if your looking for a gr8 inexpensive family vacation away from all the touristy crap go to powder mtn in ogden or solitude in salt lake city

if youre a core boarder and super into park theres a good bit of choices ... brighton for the gritty core rail/jib kids, where the whole mtn is treated as a park and yes that really is a guy not a girl behind you in the liftline but dont laugh too hard hes most likely pro. park city/the canyons for the g wanna be's jumpers and for a finely groomed immaculate parks

snowbird in salt lake for the me vs the mtn crowd.. big cliffs tons of natural hits chutes etc .. yeah they got a park but who cares.

if for some reason you are stuck in ogden and not salt lake but want the salt lake riding experience try snowbaisin in ogden its pretty much just like snowbird 

dec and jan are listed as our biggest snow months but dec is hit or miss. my advice would be march as march tends to be either full of storms and pow or warm and slushy.. neither is a bad choice imo

really if you have some more specific questions ill be happy to give you answers via pm


----------

